# MOBILE BOAT DETAILING



## fairdinkum (Oct 1, 2007)

Due to a couple of pinched nerves in my back, I am not in the greatest positionwhen it comes to getting some polishing/detailing done to my 18' center console. Are there any mobile natives in the area that perform this tasking ? I know the boat is small but me getting it ready for the summer would be kinda tough this year. Your knowledge and information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe Double D on here does it and he is mobile


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

